# Hawaii Five O



## Kauai Kid (Sep 19, 2010)

New version starts this Monday at 10pm central time.


Sterling


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Sep 19, 2010)

I look forward to it.

Sterling, it's 9 PM Central.

Check out their facebook http://www.facebook.com/HawaiiFive0CBS


----------



## gstepic (Sep 20, 2010)

*Looking forward to it as well*

I probably could care less if I have never been to Hawaii. Of course we love going to Hawaii so we will watch the show for all those "I know that place" moments.

Gary


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's hoping for plenty of scenery.  It will be interesting if they have subtle things in this with actors from the original like they did in the Starsky and Hutch remake.  One thing's for sure, the new Kono will be different!

Marty


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 21, 2010)

We enjoyed it.


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome first episode.... Book 'em Danno !!! :whoopie:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 21, 2010)

More scenery, less shoot um up please.


----------



## jestme (Sep 21, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> More scenery, less shoot um up please.



I fully agree. The long shots were super, but it was hard to identify any places they actually were at close range. Near the end, I though it was a prelude to a James Bond video game with all the shooting. All in all, it was a great first episode, setting up the characters, the team, and why each of them were there, while having an entertaining episode as well.


----------



## gstepic (Sep 21, 2010)

*Arial shots*

Obviously much was shot near and in Pearl Harbor. There were a few arial shots that did not seem familiar at all. My guess is some were of the west side of Oahu, an area we really have yet to see (mixed opinions from Tuggers if it is worthwhile to drive on the west side).

Gary


----------



## funtime (Sep 21, 2010)

I sort of miss the old Hawaii 5-0.  Streve McGarrett and Danno had a bit of a taciturn relationship and it worked better than all this macho banter.  And, I agree with Kauai Kid - way too much shootups.  The new female star does appear to be an awesome athlete.  I hope they will build her and her cousin into more episodes.  If they do that, cut down on the shoot em ups and stop all the chatter, it would be better in my opinion. Funtime


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you look at the facebook link I posted? The "fan photos" had some scenes for next week, episode 1.02. One is Chin Ho on motorcycle at the HHV. You can see the shops (Lappert's ice cream and Pizza place in the background). 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...217944&oid=120000351366783&fbid=1274116352518

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...6783&aid=-1&oid=120000351366783&id=1818217944


Another one shows Steve and Danno walking with the Governor. It looks like the Duke Lagoon near the HHV.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...217944&oid=120000351366783&fbid=1274116072511


----------



## BevL (Sep 21, 2010)

We've PVR'd the first episode.  Haven't seen it yet but hard to say if it will stick - I wasn't particularly impressed with the commercials - looked like another cookie cutter cop show.  And we haven't actually been to Oahu for probably close to 20 years, so not such a big deal for us, unless they do some shows on Maui or the Big Island - then I might  recognize something.

Other than seeing shots of Hawaii that you recognize, do you think you'll stay with the show?

Part of the charm of the original series, IMHO, was the romanticism, if you will, of Hawaii.  Add that to the fact that back in those days, it was a huge deal to go to Hawaii, I'd wager that the majority of those who watched it had never been and it was kind of a nice escape on a cold winter day.  Not sure the new one will have that going for it.

But just my musings, of course.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh just wait until it is minus 40C in Moose Jaw this February.:hysterical: 

I bet there will be more than a few Canadians looking and dreaming about Hawaii.


Sterling


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Sep 21, 2010)

BevL said:


> Other than seeing shots of Hawaii that you recognize, do you think you'll stay with the show?
> 
> Part of the charm of the original series, IMHO, was the romanticism, if you will, of Hawaii.  Add that to the fact that back in those days, it was a huge deal to go to Hawaii, I'd wager that the majority of those who watched it had never been and it was kind of a nice escape on a cold winter day.  Not sure the new one will have that going for it.
> 
> But just my musings, of course.



Hi BevL, I agree that it was a huge deal to go to Hawaii back then, compared to now for us timeshare owners. But for a lot of other people, it is still a big deal and a way to escape.

I like the humor and lots of action. 

"What kind of cop are you?". "The new kind". I love it.


----------



## BevL (Sep 21, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Oh just wait until it is minus 40C in Moose Jaw this February.:hysterical:
> 
> I bet there will be more than a few Canadians looking and dreaming about Hawaii.
> 
> ...



I was speaking from experience.  I grew up in Alberta.  The first time I went to Hawaii I was in my 20s.  Grew up on the original Five-O.

My kids both went before they were 10 and were there once in their teens.  Our grandsons are five and 17 months and we're planning a big trip with everybody probably in 2012 we hope.

Anyway, I am digressing yet again.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 22, 2010)

BevL said:


> ...
> 
> Part of the charm of the original series, IMHO, was the romanticism, if you will, of Hawaii.  Add that to the fact that back in those days, it was a huge deal to go to Hawaii, I'd wager that the majority of those who watched it had never been and it was kind of a nice escape on a cold winter day.  Not sure the new one will have that going for it.
> 
> But just my musings, of course.



I remember watching the original as a kid, and it only bacame my favorite show once we had gone to Hawaii for the first time after my seventh grade year.  After that, I was so hooked primarily for identifying the scenery, but I also liked the characters and storylines.  We've gone several times with our two youngest sons, and they aren't interested in the show at all.
Further musings: I remember Zulu as Kono, and actually saw his stage show in the International Market Place.  
It's interesting to see that in the old series, all four of the main characters, as well as the villains, wore suits and ties.  I remember on the intro when Kono was shown, he was in a suit with a machine gun jumping and knocking down the bad guy.  

Marty


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 22, 2010)

I watched this and had a difficult time seeing Alex O'Loughlin play the McGarret character after watching him in the Back-Up Plan with Jennifer Lopez.  I think he is more suited to the romantic-comedy lead.  

But, who knows, maybe they can develop the character better in future episodes.


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 23, 2010)

I watched with open mind but always watched the show with Jack Lord and it was great! I wasn't really into this remake as most if not all remakes fall fast. 

 I thought the BOOK'EM DANNO just didn't fit and really seemed out of place. Think maybe they should have come up with something new to fit this show and actors. 

 Maybe people that never watched the old show will like this new one but as stated I really don't remember remakes making it. I would be shocked if this show finishes out the season before being canceled!

 There are just to many shoot'em up cop,spy,Ncis,Csi,Law and Order shows. This is just a small list plus we watched one boring show Detroit 187 or something like that and it will be only time watching it. We did watch a new show Undercover which was very good and we will watch it again. 

 PHILL12


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Sep 23, 2010)

Let your voices be heard by posting your comments in the poll 

http://www.cbs.com/forum/posts/list/133061.page

http://www.facebook.com/HawaiiFive0CBS   (Hawaii Five-O Poll link)


----------

